# Gorgon Studios



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

From “Gorgon Studio Launches!” News Article May 14, 2009:


> *Gorgon Studios*, a cabal of veteran hobbyists, game designers/writers and miniatures painters is proud to officially launch its website and announce its partnership with world-renowned miniatures sculptor, Steve Saleh.
> 
> Concurrently, Gorgon Publishing is working on both miniatures rules and some exciting RPG material. Stay tuned! The next few months will see lots of surprises. Again, all details of our products will be announced first on our website. Keep checking for updates.





> At the Hot Gates: the Army of Sparta (500 – 449BC) | Gorgon Studios is proud to make available Steve Saleh's critically acclaimed line of 28mm early Spartans. These figures are appropriately armored and equipped for the legendary battles of Thermopylae and Plataea (480 BC). 'At the Hot Gates' is comprised of a variety of linen-armored hoplites with shield (the backbone of any Spartan force), helot skirmishers, ekdromoi light troops and a number of officer and musician variants including King Leonidas himself.










​



> Lars Porsenna: the Etruscan Army (600 – 474BC) | Gorgon Miniatures is pleased to announce its first original historical line of wargames figures, the Etruscan army of Lars Porsenna. This range of models has been meticulously researched by Gorgon Studios and been expertly sculpted by the world-renowned Steve Saleh. This range represents the Etruscan army of roughly 600 BC to 474 BC - when at the Battle of Cumae the Etruscans suffered a defeat that would see their influence in Italy diminish.



Below are the 1st Class Hoplite Command; 1st Class Hoplite II; 2nd Class Citizen Spearmen Command; Etruscan Cavalry I; and Etruscan Chariot I







































​



> Ancient World: Steve Saleh and Gorgon Studios are proud to present a range of classic 28mm historical characters. Packed full of personality and narrative - these models will make excellent command figures, role-playing characters or display pieces. This range will eventually cover a number of ancient periods, from Classical Greece to Caesar’s Gallic campaign.


Below are Sycorax the Witch – the Celtic Shamaness; Marcus Calvinus; Varmarix the Celt Chieftain; Claudius the Roman Senator
































​



> The Fantasy World figures were produced for AdeptiCon 2010.



Below are “Sourness” Salter Painton and Inquisitor-Captain Xander Thule















​



> We are proud to introduce “Temperance”, a 40mm post-Apocalyptic she-devil. Sculpted by master craftsman, Steve Saleh, this multi-part figure heralds Gorgon’s eclectic Collector’s range. Walking directly from the blighted and nightmarish wastelands of the dark future, Temperance makes a formidable addition for the collector, painter or wargamer.










​
Gorgon Studio also has a selection of horses, shields, and banners.

*Useful Links*

*Shoppe Gorgon (Online Store)*
*News*
*The Vault (Painting Guides, Army Building, and Using Transfers)*
*Staff*
*Contact Us*
*Miniatures Dev Blog*


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Some interesting pieces there. I particularly like the football player and inquisitor. Looks like a good company for various stand ins.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Some pretty good stuff here, like the Spartans!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i have that Witch Hunter model. it's quite nice. it was given in the bags at 2010's AdeptiCon.

CP


----------

